# starfish



## Qcumber

Has Tagalog a term for "starfish"?
I am asking this question because so far I have only found the English term or the Spanish term: *estrella (del mar).*
Are there starfish in Philippine waters?


----------



## tanzhang

Star-Bituin
Fish-isda

so combined will be: bituingisda or isdangbituin... 

Other than that I don't know what they say for a starfish.


----------



## moonshine

I checked the dictionary, it's isdang-bituin


----------



## Qcumber

moonshine said:


> I checked the dictionary, it's isdang-bituin


It's obviously a calque of the English compound. I wonder what the genuine Tagalog term was a couple of centuries ago.


----------



## mataripis

there is but forgotten here in manila.There are other terms of starfish in Bisaya ,ilokano and bikol.If you want Tagalog term, i can create a word for you. Since starfish has 5 tentacles(galamay) and the feature is starlike. i call it- "_Galamayang Malatala"._


----------



## Cake.

For most intents and purposes, you can use starfish. That's what I and everyone I know use.


----------

